# Kahve içer miydiniz



## Şafak

Merhaba herkese,

Şu anda kitabımda ilginç iki cümleyle karşılaştım. Yani '*Kahve içer miydiniz?*' ve '*Bir dakika susamaz mıydınız*'?

Anladığım kadarıyla, mesela, ilk cümle bir fincan kahve içme teklifi anlamına geliyor. Ama "çağrışımının" ne olduğunu bilmek istiyorum. Yumuşak mı yoksa oldukça ısrarcı bir teklif mi?

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## alibey71

Birinci ifade nazik bir ikram teklifidir; zaman kullanımına karşın şimdiki zamanı ifade eder. İkinci cümle ise bağlama göre doğru veya yanlış olabilir. Şimdiki zamanda bir talep/uyarı/azar söz konusuysa, doğru ifade "bir dakika susar mısınız"dır. Ama eğer yaşanmış bitmiş bir olaydan bahsediyor, ve o olayın muhasebesinin bir parçası olarak muhatabınıza "Bir dakika susamaz mıydınız?" sorusunu soruyorsanız, soru doğru olabilir. Böyle bir durum söz konusu değilse, "susma" talebi bu şekilde ifade edilmez, "bir dakika susamaz mısınız?" şeklinde mümkündür ama bu şekilde olmaz. Okuduğunuz kitapta bu bir şimdiki zaman talebi olarak yazılmışsa ya teknik bir hatadır ya da yazar Türkçeye hâkim değildir.


----------



## Rallino

Ali Bey'e katılıyorum. "Bir dakika susamaz mıydınız" eğer "keşke en azından bir dakika susmayı becerebilseydiniz, o zaman tüm bunlar yaşanmazdı" anlamında kullanılmıyorsa kulağa çok salakça geliyor. Ayrıca, zaten _susar mısınız_ bile aslında nazik bir cümle değilken _susamaz mıydınız_ pasif-agresifliğin daniskası olur. Böyle bir cümleyi kimseden duyacağınızı zannetmiyorum.


----------



## Şafak

Anladım. Cevaplarınız için çok teşekkür ederim.

Kitabımda eylemin "bugüne" mi yoksa "geçmişe" mi atıfta bulunduğu belli değil. Ben otomatik olarak bugüne atıfta bulunduğunu sanıyordum ama şimdi inanıyorum ki haklısınız. Abi geçmişte *bir süre bir dakika susmalıydı ama gerçekten susmadı. *


----------



## 3642

*Kahve içer miydiniz? *Soru teklif yöneltilen kişiye biraz geç sunulmuş teklif, veya kişinin red cevabının gelme olasılığının yüksek olmasına karşı yine de teklif edilmesi düşünülebilir... İkinci cümle; *"Bir dakika susamaz mıydınız?"* Biraz sitem, öfke, agresiflik içerir.


----------



## Şafak

3642 said:


> *Kahve içer miydiniz? *Soru teklif yöneltilen kişiye biraz geç sunulmuş teklif, veya kişinin red cevabının gelme olasılığının yüksek olmasına karşı yine de teklif edilmesi düşünülebilir... İkinci cümle; *"Bir dakika susamaz mıydınız?"* Biraz sitem, öfke, agresiflik içerir.


Fakat anladığım kadarıyla ikinci cümle şimdiki zamanda değil. Değil mi?


----------



## alibey71

Şafak said:


> Fakat anladığım kadarıyla ikinci cümle şimdiki zamanda değil. Değil mi?


Hayır, ben öyle demiyorum, yazar bu ifadeyi şimdiki zaman için kullanmış olabilir, nasıl olsa kötü Türkçe nedeniyle kimseyi dövmüyorlar sonuçta deyip kullanmıştır, büyük ihtimalle şimdiki zamanda birini susturmak için söylüyor bu lafı ki bana göre dayağı fazlasıyla hak etmiş.


----------

